# Rerailing a locomotive



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Ever get upset when your train derails? Watch this and see what it takes in real life!






Scott


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

anyone else notice the front of engine on the nuber boards, nuber plate , and headlights, it say 767 and cab says 765


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I knew I kept all my blocks of wood for some reason.
They are not so easy to derail either.






Andrew


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Nate, well spotted! 
It says 767 on the cab LH side @ 2:30 and 4:43 time mark and 765 on the cab RH side @ 6:19 and 9:19 time mark.

Andrew


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

those track are stil better than mine


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Garratt said:


> Nate, well spotted!
> It says 767 on the cab LH side @ 2:30 and 4:43 time mark and 765 on the cab RH side @ 6:19 and 9:19 time mark.
> 
> Andrew


The engine has been renumbered to 767 (temporarily?) to honor that engine... there is something about the engine was originally numbered that before being donated to a city park and renumbered for some sort of commemoration of the 765 arriving. I guess there is also some confusion as to what engine the tender is actually from. (Museums often renumber engines to fit their needs at the moment... not much different than what the RRs have done in the past and are still doing!) This derailment occurred in the middle of the refurbishment and renumbering.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Great video!

Glad that in the model world a 5 finger crane works well


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott, Garratt, two great videos, THANK YOU. If I found the 'library' where train video's can be accessed, I'd be couch potato for sure, I never get enough of them. LG


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Far too big, far too complicated! do you know what this beam on top of the water tank is for;-)? Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

May we add that engine to he list of ugliest locomotives?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

That "beam" is weird! There is a notch that appears to be specifically cut in the top of the tender wall for the square end of the beam. And the front end of the beam is held up by a saddle bracket that appears to have been designed specifically for the rounded end of the beam... but there are no foot plates for workmen to stand on to reach the beam, so I would assume it is not a "tool" that is carried along for some off-engine work.

???


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"do you know what this beam on top of the water tank is for;-)?"

OK, I'll make a guess. It allows the crew and passengers to lever the locomotive back onto the track after a minor derailment. Lots of grades and lots of curves, so I don't suppose the equipment is ever moving very fast. Most derailments probably fit into the "minor" category. Most passengers would be willing to help so they can continue their ride to their destination. May seem primitive, but apparently it works on the Darjeeling Himalayan Railway.

Close?
David Meashey


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Dave, of course! This is a rerailing beam. Mind you, not only the relatively small B-tank carried the beam. Please check what is hanging under the running board of the D-Class Garratt (by Roundhouse). Nate, beauty is in the eye of the beholder - for me the B-tank is the most beautiful and classy locomotive ever produced - and the Roundhouse model of it the best live steamer of all. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

What i think makes it look ugly is how dirty and grungy it is- i like a little soot and weathering but couldnt the crew wipe the engine down once and a while?


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Nate, you have not seen anything yet. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi
PS you might enjoy a little read though: 
https://www.flickr.com/gp/zubisan/66334r
https://www.flickr.com/gp/zubisan/0awd8c


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

Heck of a way to turn perfectly good lumber into firewood.


----------

